# Scratch X



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

hey fellow GTR members!

I got some Scratch X today for my R33 GTST but just want to know what people recommend on how to apply it and what results you have had.

My method was:

1. wash car
2. dry car
3. polish car with Autoglym
4. apply Scratch X.

it seemed to get some results but would like to know how to maximize the Scratch X to its potential.

many thanks!

James1491


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

What Autoglym were you using? Im guessing the red SRP?

Either way, you'd prob be best using the more abrasive Scratch X first for actually removing the defects, then applying the Autoglym. although the Autoglym in itself is very lightly abrasive, if it is SRP you're using then it will also fill and give protection, hence it would go last.

As far as application with the Scratch X, microfibre or terry applicators as they give more bite than foam and work in straight lines.

Cheers.


----------



## James1491 (Feb 10, 2013)

yh i was using red SRP. yeah that did cross my mind about applying it then applying Autoglym to the car. 

thanks for that helps a lot just wanted to know how other people do it


----------

